# JSF - SelectOneMenu Property anzeigen



## Phash (2. Feb 2013)

Moin,

kann es sein, dass selectOneMenu immer nur die toString() Methode der enthaltenen Entities aufruft?

Wie könnte man die angezeigte Liste "einfach" dazu bringen, eine andere Property der Entity aufzurufen?

In einem anderen Projekt haben wir einen Umweg über eine Liste mit Strings mit den anzuzeigenden Properties gemacht, und dann in der DB nach der Entity mit diesem Namen gesucht...

aber das ist irgendwie keine gute Lösung


----------



## Nogothrim (2. Feb 2013)

Für Entities sollte man natürlich einen Converter schreiben.


----------



## sence (3. Feb 2013)

Wenn du Collections als Auswahl Elemente verwenden möchtest, dann wie Nogothrim schrieb, musst du einen Converter schreiben.

Alternativ dazu, kannst du auch mit selectItem<s> Arbeiten, dort kannst du entsprechend dir aussuchen, welche Property verwendet werden soll, hier musst du jedoch eine weitere Liste Anlegen.

Der Vorteil an selectItems ist der geringere Speicherverbrauch gegenüber Objekten.
Beim Converter werden alle Elemente intern noch einmal verglichen (equals)
Daher gleich beachten: die equals und die Hashcode implementieren


----------



## Phash (3. Feb 2013)

klingt logisch, 

werd ich am Montag gleich mal machen... hab irgendwie nix zu Convertern gelesen gehabt, als ich die Beispiele angesehen habe... naja gut, die meisten waren halt auch recht simpel... gleich mal im Blog aufnehmen.

Danke

Equals und Hash werden bei uns afaik standardmäßig implementiert (Wir leiten alle unsere Entities von einer BasisEntity ab, die sowas schon vorgibt (wahrscheinlich schon aus dem Grund, weil wir ja immer für vieles Converter brauchen)


----------

